

Scripting the Vim Editor - ecounysis
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/views/linux/libraryview.jsp?site_id=1&contentarea_by=Linux&sort_by=Date&sort_order=1&start=1&end=5&topic_by=All%20topics%20and%20related%20products&product_by=&type_by=Articles&show_abstract=true&search_by=scripting%20the%20vim%20editor&industry_by=&series_title_by=

======
Kwpolska
A link to a search on IBM DeveloperWorks? USELESS.

~~~
ecounysis
There are five articles in the search results which I found to be quite
useful.

